# عمل طائرة استطلاع



## اسير غزة (20 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​انا من غزة اريد أن اصنع طائرة استطلاع الرجاء من الاخوة القائمين المساعد فى امدادى بالمعلومات واعطائى المخططات وكيفية عمل اجهزة التجسس والكاميرات التى بداخلها وكامل التفاصيل عن كل شيى فى الطائرة ولكم الاجر ان شاء الله .​


----------



## اسير غزة (20 مايو 2009)

انا بطلب من الادارة القائمة على المنتدى المساعدة ازى ممكن المساعدة تتواصل معى على البريد الالكترونى انا مش فاضى ابعتولى المخططات ازى ممكن حتى ابدا بالعمل ازىي ادارة المنتدى بدها فلوس مقايل الخرائط والتصاميم أنا ممكن انى اعطيها


----------



## SAKRSUPER (21 مايو 2009)

اخى المجاهد يكفى من واجهت نظرى ان تقوم بتصنيع طئرة يمكانهة الطيران الى -----
وبهة ما يحلو لك من فكر عسكرى ليكى لة تتعرض للقصف المباشر من تحديد المكان 
التحكم 
كم اشتق الى ليلة معكم فى سبيل اللة جلاء وعلاء اللة الكريم الحكيم
الزى اختركم وفضلكم منا فى الجهاد فى ارض الميعاد


----------



## اسير غزة (21 مايو 2009)

الرجاء يا اخى ازى عندك امخططات الطائرة خليك على تواصل مع والك الاجر
حتى ازى ماعندك ابحثلى عنهم فى بلدك انت حر فى بلد وتقدر اتجبهم وبا الله فيك ازى ابتخدمنى


----------



## اسير غزة (21 مايو 2009)

انت من اى بلد اخى الكريم انا بستنى منك رد


----------



## SAKRSUPER (22 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم ليكل تصميم نواحى فنية ( اجبية -ونوحى سلبية)
يوجد فى المنتدا الاف التصميم للعمل
1- تصنيع الهيكل وبكل الاشكال الهندسية والموتحة لديك
2- تصنيع المحرك بنزين اونفاس اوتربينى نفاس اوكهربائى 
وانصحاق من الارسال المتبادل بين الطئرة والتحكم لانة يحدد المكان
اما خلاف زلك من تحكم ألى للطئرة وهيا التى ترسل البينات الرقمية 
مع التوفيق 
سمحنى على تقصيرى فى الوقت الراهين من امدادكم يا خير الموجهدين


----------



## اسير غزة (22 مايو 2009)

طيب اسمع انت فى بلد حر بتقدر اتبحثلى عن هدى الاشياء والله العظيم الك الاجر اسمع اعطينى ايميلاك احكى معك انا مش عارف احكى هيك الى عندى


----------



## shan shaba (22 مايو 2009)

يا اسير غزة سلام عليك 
ان الموضوع الذي تتكلم عنه كبير وكبير ويحتاج الى فريق عمل وعلم 
وانا اقدر لك هذا الجهد وهذه الهمة لكن ابشر فالخير قادم اليكم ان شاء الله لعل الله ان يبعث لكم غنائم من العدو يستبشر بها المجاهدون 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## تنّاروت (23 مايو 2009)

اخي الاسير 
باين انك متحمس للموضوع بس ممكن نعرف الغاية والغرض الي تبي الطائرة على شانه وهل انتا عضو في تنظيم معين لان هدا الامر له تاثير كبير لان عندكم جماعات منهجها مخالف للشرع في الجهاد وتقوم باعمل لا يرضاها الله باسم الجهاد .... المهم انا عندي اشياء متاكد انها تفيدك


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

الله يقويك ويا خد بيدك والله مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## تنّاروت (23 مايو 2009)

يعني مار ديت يا اسير والله عندي حاجات مفيدة


----------



## SAKRSUPER (23 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم لة تجهد نفسك 
كما زكر اخونأ الكريم من النواحى الفنية ليمثل هزا النوع من الطئارات تتعدا التكلفة
والبحوث كمثل التى بيعات بين اسرائيل ورسيا وعند التجربة صقاطت اوالطئرة ايران التى اسقاطة الجيش الامريكى 
ارجو ان تفكر فى هزأ النوع وهو عبرة عن ثروخ بية قامرة ثلاثية الابعاد ترسل البيانات اليك عنما يتوفر لديك من
اجهزة وتكون هى بيتحديد الهدف والاصبة الموبشرة 
هز واللة اعلا واعلم


----------



## اسير غزة (23 مايو 2009)

يا اخى الكريم انا واحد بعمل لله انت ازى بتقدر تبعتلى مخططات وانا بعملها بس اتكون اصغير الحجم اوا طرق صواريخ اوا ايش بتقدر تساعد وتخدم الدين ولاسلام والك الاجر والسواب وانشاء الله يكتبك اجر الرباط وازى خدمتى اسأل الله انوا ايمتك على الشهاد فى سبيله ويحشرك مع الشهداء


----------



## اسير غزة (23 مايو 2009)

انا مش عارف احكى هيك ازى انت ناوى تخدم اعطيك ايملى اتكلم معك


----------



## اسير غزة (23 مايو 2009)

ماشي يا اخى الكريم بستنى منك رد


----------



## اسير غزة (23 مايو 2009)

وايش هى الاشياء الى انت مأكد انها تفدنى


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا أخي أسير غزة (الأصل أن الأحرار في بلدانهم هم الأسرى الحقيقيون في زمننا هذا) 
تدخلي يأتي لسد بعض الثغرات (حسب رأيي في ) في النقاش 

أولا 
من كان له علم فلابد ألا يبخل به على أحد ، كائنا من كان لأننا ومهما تعارفنا فلن يمكننا التحقق من نوايا الآخرين ، إذا من أراد أن يفيد فليفد و له الأجر بإذن الله.

ثانيا 
إن لم تكن مختصا في الطيران فلابد لك من متابعة مواضيع التصميم و قراءة كتب التصنيع حتى تحسن بناء ما تريد

و أخيرا
أرجوا من الأحبة -رجاء الأخ من أخيه- الكتابة بالعربية الفصحى و أن يراجعوا ما يكتبونه قبل النشر ليسهل التواصل


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (23 مايو 2009)

كتب




ومواضيع حول تصنيع الطائرات الصغيرة 

R C 2 1.pdf‏ 
R C 2 2.pdf‏ 
R C 2 3.pdf‏ 
R C 2 4.pdf‏ 
Construction du CAP10B.pdf
model-701-dwg-4-2003.pdf
rc-801-component-views1.pdf‏ 

قاعدة بيانات عن الطائرات الغير مأهولة uav ‏(



1 2)


----------



## تنّاروت (23 مايو 2009)

يا اسير انتا تريد طيارة تجسس تنقلك صور 
انا نعطيك ابسط طرق ومظمونة ايضا ..... 
بس في مادا تريد ان تستخدمها ومن معك ؟؟؟


----------



## SAKRSUPER (23 مايو 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
يا اهلى فى غزة ادعو لى اللة جلأ وعلأ الحكيم الخبير الشافى
ان شا اللة جلأ وعلأ ان قدر اللة لى ما اعدات للجهاد فى سبيل اللةجلأ وعلأ
سوف اكون معكم يدان بيد على اعداء اللة من قوة ترهب عدواللة وعدونا
منكم الدوعاء واللة المستجيب وصلى اللة على سيدنا محمد القائد الاعلة للمجهيدين
الزين هم فى ريباط الى يوم الوقت المعلوم


----------



## تنّاروت (24 مايو 2009)

يا اسير تريد شي ينقلك صورة كهده مثلا


----------



## SAKRSUPER (25 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز من الارض الحبيبة ارض الشرف والكرمة ارض الميعاد
تامل معى هزى الكلمات 
احضر بعض الخاليا الطاقة الشمسية ما يمكن توفيرة منة 
بعد قياس طاقة الخاليا الشمسية اقسمهة على اثنين (1-للمحرك- -2 -ليبقى الاجهزة المرفقة للطائرة
المحرك بعد توفير المحرك المنسب صاميم المحرك على هزى الشكل تركيب مروحة فى المقدمة وتركيب
مروحة فى المواخرة للمحرك على ان يكون حساب الفراغ مناسب من الامام والخلف
صاميم المحرك والمروح داخل جسم دائرى
اما الهيكل فيوجد الالمنيم الساج ثالثة مالى
احسب عداد الخلية الشمسية واطرحة على السطح العلوى للطئرة من الجنح الامامى والهيكلين المومداين 
الى الجنحين الخلفين واوضع بعض منهة اسفل الهيكل لمتصاص الاشعة التى تنعكس 
يمكنك عمل اى حجم بعد حساب الخاليا الشمسية والمحرك والاجهزة المرفقة
هز واللة اعلا واعالم 
ان كان هناك بعض الافكار عند باقى المهندسين


----------



## اسير غزة (25 مايو 2009)

انا بدى الحجات المفيدة الى قلت عنهات انت وين


----------



## اسير غزة (25 مايو 2009)

مش مبين عندى الصورة يا شوا اسمك انت


----------



## اسير غزة (25 مايو 2009)

يا اخى الكريم انت شو اسمك حتى اذا احتجت اى اسؤال او اى استفسار اتواصل معك وبراك الله فيك على جهودك واهتمامك وان شاء الله ايون بمزان حسناتك


----------



## تنّاروت (25 مايو 2009)

شفت ياخي الاسير جيت لكلامي .. بالمناسبة تناروت هذا وادي مشهور في ليبيا تسميته قد تكون امازيغية 
المهم مش هذا الموضوع انتا متلهف بس انا كاتبلك الرد من يومين واليوم بس انتا رديت . 
المهم برضوا مش هدا الموضوع ​بس سامحني تقدر اتقولي الغرض من هده الطائرة حتى اساعدك 100%
والا هي اسرار عسكرية 
بس ميكونش الغرض منها المساعدة في اطلاق الصواريخ . الغرض دفاعي صرف . وانا مش رح نعطيك وصفة سحرية لكن حنعطيك افضل الطرق وفي متناول اي حد انه ينفدها .. ولو اني مش واثق من انه المعلومات الي عندي حتثير اهتمامك ما طلبت منك انك تعرفني بخلفيتك العقائدية حتى ابرا نفسي امام الله ... وانا لا استغل موقفك او الوي دراعك انا سبق وقلتلك انه عندكم بعض الجماعات منهجها مخالف للشرع اولها حماس ..
بس احكيلي الغرض بس .. لانه مهمة حتى من الناحية التقنية 


هدي صورة ثانية


----------



## عيون فلسطين (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعرف الموضوع قديم ولكن تعرفت عليه عن طريق البحث المتواصل عن اي معلومة تخص طائرة الإستطلاع وكيفية التجسس عليها وتشويشها أو حتى اختراق نظام الإتصال الخاص بها ..

على أي حال كنت اتمنى ان ارى تفاعل اكثر مع الأخ اسير غزة وانا سعدت كثير عندما رأيت أحدا من بلدي " فلسطين " يفكر من قبل باسقاط الطائرة ...


لا شيء مستحيل ........

بالإصرار والمثابرة سنسقط إسرائيل وليس طائرة استطلاع ..

ان كان الأخ اسير غزة قد بادر بالإعلان عن حاجته للمساعدة فهناك اخرون يبحثون بصمت .. لذلك اتمنى ممن لديهم خلفية حول الموضوع يكتب بموضوع مستقل ما لديه ولا ينتظر مستقبل لموضوعه وسنقرأه ونحاول تطبيقه باذن الله .


----------

